

Pygments ignores pull requests - what can be done? - durkadurka
https://bitbucket.org/birkenfeld/pygments-main/pull-requests

======
durkadurka
I was hoping to get support for a new language merged to enable GitHub syntax
highlighting but Pocoo never responds to IRC or their issues tracker.
Unfortunately GitHub only uses the main Pygments releases so I am kind of
stuck as far as ever getting my language added. I see some people have been
waiting 6 months with no response as well.

Any suggestions?

